# EO To make eVerify Mandatory



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For all employers/businesses is being asked for via petition. A fantastic opportunity for Trump to really change things. If you are inclined, please consider signing the petition.



> A new White House petition was posted this week calling on President Trump to immediately sign an executive order to make e-Verify mandatory for all US businesses.


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/president-trump-must-immediately-sign-executive-order-making-it-mandatory-all-us-businesses-use-e-verify

WHITE HOUSE PETITION: President Trump must IMMEDIATELY sign an executive order Making e-Verify Mandatory for All Businesses


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea, kinda like National ID cards. Would it be free for the employer, which means I pay for it as a tax payer? What about Jose' who was born in the sticks in West Texas, delivered by a mid-wife, or by his mom alone, no birth certificate, don't need no stinking papers, or the parents grew up in an era where it didn't seem important to register a birth (kind of like a national ID card).

I personally don't think we need e-verify, but if we find someone who is not a citizen they're are immediately neutered so they can't create more welfare babies.

*Rancher*


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ICE is already selectively using the employment verification to blast an area - especially the sanctuary city crappers - scares the ever living shit out of the illegals and hits the employers where it hurts ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent move. 
If illegals can not get a job a huge incentive to come here will be removed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Sounds like a good idea, kinda like National ID cards. Would it be free for the employer, which means I pay for it as a tax payer? What about Jose' who was born in the sticks in West Texas, delivered by a mid-wife, or by his mom alone, no birth certificate, don't need no stinking papers, or the parents grew up in an era where it didn't seem important to register a birth (kind of like a national ID card).
> 
> I personally don't think we need e-verify, but if we find someone who is not a citizen they're are immediately neutered so they can't create more welfare babies.
> 
> *Rancher*


If Jose wants a job then it sounds like he better get the proper documents like the rest of us.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm in favor, although the younger me is shaking his head. But he didn't see what was coming from the Globalist cabal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stand by soon a Federal court ruling that it is unconstitutional. It will then end up after a long period of time in the 9th where the ruling will stand . By the time it gets to The Supreme Court trump won't be in office.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Stand by soon a Federal court ruling that it is unconstitutional. It will then end up after a long period of time in the 9th where the ruling will stand . By the time it gets to The Supreme Court trump won't be in office.


You got it correct that the lib 9th would make an UnConstitional ruling, but wrong otherwise. An emergency request of the SCOTUS would be made and a ruling would come in 3-4 months.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You got it correct that the lib 9th would make an UnConstitional ruling, but wrong otherwise. An emergency request of the SCOTUS would be made and a ruling would come in 3-4 months.


 And how many times has the Supreme Court jump right in on a Emergence request for President Trump ? The system has failed from one end to the other and with Sessions in place it is sure to keep failing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> And how many times has the Supreme Court jump right in on a Emergence request for President Trump ? The system has failed from one end to the other and with Sessions in place it is sure to keep failing.


For the first travel ban the ruled in a month. You do not remember that?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just signed it but people better get the word out. There are very few signatures and it only has until June 13 to get 100K signatures.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> For the first travel ban the ruled in a month. You do not remember that?


 If memory serves me right that did not hand President Trump an all out victory. It was more like just a small victory.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Signed...


----------

